# New Outdoor Business For Sale Site



## brian-go-rbo (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok, this is shameless self promotion and hope I don't offend as such. Trying to spread the word about our website go-rbo.com which is a listing venue for businesses for sale in great ski, mountain, beach, lake and river locales around the U.S. Our underlying theme is "get out of the rat race and live your dream," and we also offer a lot of helpful information for people who want to take the plunge. We have spent the last 18 years in Summit, Winter Park and then Bend; just moved to Boulder and trying to get this thing off the ground. If you know of anyone who has a paddling related business and is trying to sell it send them my way and I will list them on our site for free, just have them mention MB. Thanks, Brian


----------

